# FA-37 Talon Stealth Fighter Project



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*I have been commissioned to do a scrathbuild project of the FA-37 Talon Fighter from the movie STEALTH. 

It will first be made into a limited edition paper model, then into a resin kit with a limited edition run of 100 world wide. 

You can see my blog on this project HERE. 

Take care and thanks for looking.*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! Thanks for sharing.....now thats a resin kit I would like to have!


----------

